# Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?



## muffel (16. Juli 2004)

Als blutiger Anfänger habe ich nun immerhin -mit Hilfe des AB!- mitbekommen, dass der Herzstich absolut unzuverlässig ist...aber wie mache ich denn den Kiemenstich oder -schnitt richtig???? WÜrde mich über eine SEHR detaillierte Antwort freuen !

   Neu-ABer muffel


----------



## sebastian (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

Ich kenn mich da ja auch nicht so toll aus aber ich hau dem Fisch erstmal auf die Rübe, sonst ist das nicht ganz "human". Kiemenschnitt glaub ich is wenn man den fisch einfach hinter den Kiemen unten durchschneidet.


----------



## schaeffer_matze (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

Hi
du schlägst den Fisch, z.B. mit einem Stock, auf den Kopf, danach ist er betäubt und spürt nichts mehr. Dann führst du mit dem Messer, hinter den Kiemendeckel, nach unten bis der Fisch dann blutet. Das erste mal fällt es einem schwer.:q  War bei mir auch so!!!:q


----------



## theactor (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

Hi,

beim Kiemenschnitt setzt Du das Messer an, wo die Kiemenausläufer in der Nähe des Maules zusammenlaufen und schneidest diese - nach Betäubung_ durch.
Dann hälst du den Fisch am Schwanz 1-2 Minuten fest. So blutet er sauber aus. Das ist zwar etwas "grausam" aber vor allem wenn der Fisch erst später weiter "versorgt" von hohem kulinarischen Vorteil!


----------



## petipet (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

Hi theactor,

genauso is es. Aber ein bis zwei Minuten sind verdammt lang. Ich glaub nicht, dass das einer macht, der mal glücklicherweise hintereinander zwei bis drei massige Dorsche in Mitten der Nacht bei 5/6 auflandigem Wind landet. 
Nix für ungut...

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## theactor (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

Hi petipet,

stimmt, die Zeit ist wohl wirklich zu hoch gegriffen; ich habe da an meine Zander gedacht, bei denen ich mir etwas "mehr" Zeit zum Ausbluten gelassen habe... 
Wenn "nichts mehr kommt" ist gut mit ausbluten - so ists besser.

#h,
Sönke


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*



> Ich glaub nicht, dass das einer macht, der mal glücklicherweise hintereinander zwei bis drei massige Dorsche in Mitten der Nacht bei 5/6 auflandigem Wind landet.


Dasw musst du gerade unserem "Nemoman" sagen 
Woher soll der das denn wissen


----------



## theactor (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

BuuHARR!
Wir hätten beim letzten Treffen andere Größen gefangen, wenn du die Größe nicht mit einem Zufalls-Fliegen-Minus-Dorsch eingeleitet hättest, jawohl!   

Ha! 
Ich werde Euch im Herbst zeigen, was ich unter NEMO verstehe   :g 

#h


----------



## petipet (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

Hi theactor,

ich bin im September 2 Wochen auf Fehmarn und werde mich bestimmt mit Mario treffen. Vielleicht kann ich Mario ja mal zu einer Nacht/Abend zum Brandungsangeln überreden. 

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## theactor (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

HI,

2 Wochen? *seufz*
Wenn, dann kann ich nur unter der Woche mal hoch -- mal sehen!
Ich bin zwar nicht so auf Brandungsangeln, aber ich kann mich ja mit der Spinne daneben stellen


----------



## petipet (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

Hi theactor,

also, Brandungsangeln läuft mehr oder minder nebenbei. Hauptgewicht liegt auf Spinnfischen. Wäre doch toll, wenn du mal einen Hüpfer nach Fehmarn machst. Kurz bevor ich losfahre, melde ich mich bei dir. Wäre doch schön, wenn es klappen würde.

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## theactor (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

Hi,

we do that!! #6#6

Grüße,
Sönke #h


----------



## sebastian (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

wenn ich mal ehrlich bin hab ich meine hechte immer nur totgeschlagen. Mit der alu stange vom Kescher 2 feste Schläge auf dem Kopf und der hat sich nicht mehr gerührt.
Ich nehm die dann nur zu Hause aus ohne das ich einen kiemenschnitt gemacht hab.

Ist der Fisch nicht tot wenn man ihm 2 mal aufs Zentrale Nervensystem haut ?
Wenn nicht dann werde ich natürlich Kiemenschnitt machen das nächste Mal !!!!!


----------



## petipet (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mal ehrlich bin hab ich meine hechte immer nur totgeschlagen.


Hallo Sebastian,

du bist doch ein clever Kerlchen. Wenn du nicht so im Board - und mich eingeschlossen - beliebt wärst, würden dich wohl einige Boardies rethorisch zerfetzen. Junge, Junge... so geht man doch nicht mit einer Kreatur um. Erst mal mein ich, gehört eine Menge Respekt vor allem Leben dazu, etwas zu töten. Wenns man tut, wie ich, als Angler, mache ich es so kurz und schmerzlos, wie es geht. "Totschlagen mit einer Kescherstange" reicht da nicht. Du kannst doch gar nicht sicher sein, ob einer von deinen Hechten noch gelebt hat. Und der Fisch sich wohlmöglich noch unnötig rumgequält hat. Betäub deine Beute, mach den Kehlschnitt oder steche die Klinge deines Messers tief in das Gehirn.
Also, lieber Sebastian. Ich will kein Obergesundbeter sein... aber wenn du drüber nachdenkst, weißt du, dass du das besser machen kannst.

Gruß...peter#h :g


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

Servus. @Petipet Sebastian ist Österreicher und bei uns wird ihnen das beim Fischereikurs nicht gezeigt oder erklärt mit Kiemen oder Herzstich. Da heißt es einfach eins auf die Rübe und gut ist. Wir Ösis sind eben noch ein bischen wilder als Germanen.


----------



## petipet (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie denn nun richtig, der Kiemenschnitt?*

Hallo Lenzibald,

schön, das du geantwortet hast. Habe in vielen Langelandurlauben einige Sportskameraden aus eurer Alpenrepublik kennengelernt. Eine Freundschaft ist daraus geworden. Der Sebastian ist schon O.K. und hat sein Herz auf dem richtigen Fleck. Aber eine ACHTUNG und RESPEKT vor jeder Kreatur kann keinem Schaden. Ich habe als junger Bengel mit einem Kleinkaliber Spatzen und Elstern abgeballert. Da war ich damals direkt stolz drauf. Heute schäme ich mich dafür. Und für den Sebastian sollte es von mir nur ein Denkanstoß sein.

Gruß...peter#h


----------

